# Just picked this olive up.  Now....



## Ray-CA (Apr 8, 2021)

...what's the best way to cut it up for drying?

Ray


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 8, 2021)

Seal the ends with anchor seal, keep in dark even temp for at least year. That is what I do with my California Olive wood I get from Central Valley.  Then I  will cut into  over sized  blanks , let dry out more, then turn.
also Can take and rough turn for bowl, need to dry out for several mos.
nice stuff.

charlie


----------



## Ray-CA (Apr 8, 2021)

“...dark even temp...”. Yeah, wife is going to like that.  “But I have to keep the wood at an even temperature so it dries properly.  That’s why it’s in the closet!”

Can I rough cut it to get more surface area for drying?


----------



## Dieseldoc (Apr 8, 2021)

Ray-CA said:


> “...dark even temp...”. Yeah, wife is going to like that.  “But I have to keep the wood at an even temperature so it dries properly.  That’s why it’s in the closet!”
> 
> Can I rough cut it to get more surface area for drying?


You can rough cut and it will help. Like turn bowls with thick walls That all helps. I have a good stash drying  for fall turning.


----------



## Ray-CA (Jun 3, 2021)

Got a small portion of the olive cut into some blanks.  Dried it in a toaster/convection oven at 250* for an hour.  Some nice figure in it.....


----------

